

Snowden to make statement imminently, from Moscow. - teawithcarl
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/351809049446203392

======
brown9-2
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/01/us-usa-security-
sn...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/01/us-usa-security-snowden-
letter-idUSBRE96017M20130701)

